# New 75 gallon



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Been busy and out of hobby for a while.
Sold my Heckel discus 150 Gallon and Altum angel 150 gallon before I moved to my house.
After a year and half, I'm back in hobby and will play small this time.
Picked up a stand from Target, very nicely made.
All I need to do is paint it black.
Got a 75 gallon tank from KingEd during boxing week.
Eheim 2217 from Amazon. will add a 2215 soon.
got 5 lbs of pool filter sand and some branches from BCAquaria members.
A LED light from Ebay.
all set.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good Kevin. I can't wait to see it set up with the new discus .....


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice to see another 75g get started. Looking forward to seeing the future inhabitants and furnishings.

Sent from my LT30a using Tapatalk


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Btw. Nice sexy looking stand. Fine craftsmanship by Daniel.

Sent from my LT30a using Tapatalk


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to hear that you're back in the hobby Kevin! Your altum tank was amazing. Any ideas on what you're going to be stocking this tank with?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice setup. And I've seen the stand at Daniel's house. It's very nice. I didn't have the room for it or I would have bought it.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Daniel does make awesome stands.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Thanks Dave. Same here


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Thanks jabber, I surely like yours a lot


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

super sleek!! how much did you get it all for if you don't mind me asking. I bought a fish on there boxing week sale  such great deals


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Thanks, Pam. Hopefully discus


Pamela said:


> Glad to hear that you're back in the hobby Kevin! Your altum tank was amazing. Any ideas on what you're going to be stocking this tank with?


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Thanks very nice indeed,especially in black


2wheelsx2 said:


> Nice setup. And I've seen the stand at Daniel's house. It's very nice. I didn't have the room for it or I would have bought it.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> super sleek!! how much did you get it all for if you don't mind me asking. I bought a fish on there boxing week sale  such great deals


A bit under 700 bucks all in, including tax and shipping


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Vman said:


> Daniel does make awesome stands.


He got skills and I got a good deal


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

NICE! gotta love deals eh


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

simply wipe the tank clean, added water. the next day picked up a dozen cardinals, a wild caught bushy nose and a orange seam pleco from Charles.
good quality fish as always.
the water is a bit cloudy as the 2217 is not mature


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

a few days later, I couldn't take the sand anymore, got them all out.
I should've known that I can't handle the sand, so go back to the BB.
the water finally clear up. I guess the bio filter is ready.
the driftwood really taking their time to sink.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

What was the problem with the sand?


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

it's just harder to clean than BB.
and I like my tank perfectly clean without much work.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ah I see. I thought maybe the sand was getting sucked into the filter or getting blown into the water column.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

the sand is pretty heavy, good stuff.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

bought these guys from John(snookn21) in January.
after a month, they are doing better finally


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

love these photos of wild discus!

I sure miss wild discus!


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Thanks, rwong. They are fun, lot of work though


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Good job Kevin. Nice to see you back in the hobby. I still remember your altum tank was one of my favorites!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

videos! please


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Kev, Both the discus and tank are looking really good!!


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks, buddy.
I like your built-in aquarium very much, so cool


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

will work on the video soon


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks, buddy.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks quite nice, a very colorful and active set-up.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Thanks, the discus scared the cardinals too much, otherwise, it'll be more active


----------

